# New Jersey State Record Fish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*New Jersey State Record Fish list*

This list is taken right off the New Jersey fish and wildlife sight. 

Amberjack- 85lbs--yr 1993
Barracuda--- 27lbs 8oz--yr 1991
Black Sea Bass---8lbs 2oz---yr 1992 and 1994
Blowfish-puffer---1lb 14oz---yr 1987
Blowfish other--- 9lbs 10oz---yr 1992
Bluefish--- 27lbs 1oz---yr 1997
Bonito,atlantic---13lbs 8 oz---yr 1945
Cobia--- 87lbs---yr 1999
Cod--- 81lbs---yr 1967
Croaker,atlantic- 5lbs 8oz---yr 1981
Cutlass--- 6lbs 11oz---yr 2002
Dogfish, smooth-19lbs 8oz---yr 2000
Dogfish,spiny--- 15lbs 12oz---yr 1990
Dolphin--- 63lbs 3 oz---yr 1974
Drum,black--- 107 lbs---yr2006
Drum,red--- 55lbs---yr 1985 
Fluke--- 19lbs 12oz---yr 1953
Flounder,winter--5lbs 11oz---yr 1992
Hake,white------41lbs 7oz---yr 1989
Kingfish,northern-2lbs 8 oz---yr 2004
Ling-------------11lbs 1 oz--yr 2002
Mackerel,atlantic-4lbs 1 oz---yr 1983
Mackerel,chub---1lb 9 oz----yr 2002
Mackerel,king----54lbs------ yr 1998
Mackerel,spanish-9lbs 12oz--yr 1990
Marlin,blue-------1,046lbs---yr 1986
Marlin,white------137lbs 8 ozyr 1980
Perch,white------2lbs 12 oz-yr 1998
Pollock---------- 46lbs 7 oz-yr 1975
Porgy------------5lbs 14 oz-yr 1976
Sailfish-----------41lbs-----yr 1984
Seatrout,spot----11lbs 2oz--yr 1974
Shad,american---7lbs -------yr 1967
Shad,hickory-----VACANT Minimum wt 2lbs
Shark,blue-------366lbs-----yr 1996
Shark,bull--------VACANT minimum wt 150lbs
Shark,dusky------530lbs----yr 1987
Shark,ham head--365lbs----yr 1985
Shark,sandbar----168lbs 8 oz-yr 1987
Shark,sand tger---246lbs----yr 1989
Shark,mako-------856lbs----yr 1994
Shark,thresher----617lbs----yr 2004
Shark,tiger------- 880lbs----yr 1988
Shark,white-------759lbs----yr 1988
Sheepshead-------17lbs 3 oz-yr 2003
Spadefish---------11lbs 6 oz-yr 1998
Spearfish,longbill---42lbs-----yr 1989 and 1997
Stargazer,northern-13lbs-----yr 2000
Striped bass-------78lbs 8 oz-yr 1982
Sturgeon,altalntic--82lbs-----yr 2004
Swordfish----------530lbs----yr 1964
Tarpon------------53lbs------yr 1982
Tautog------------25lbs------yr 1998
Tilefish,golden-----55lbs------yr 2005 
Tilefish,gray-------10lbs 9oz--yr 2001
Triggerfish---------5lbs 11oz-yr 2005
Tuna-albacore-----77lbs 15oz-yr 1984
Tuna,big eye------364lbs 14oz-yr 1984
Tuna,blue fin------1,030lbs 6oz-yr 1981
Tuna,skipjack-----13lbs 4oz---yr 1999
Tuna,yellowfin----290lbs-----yr 1980
Tunny,little-------24lbs 15oz-yr 1977
Wahoo-----------123lbs 12oz-yr 1992
Weakfish---------18lbs 8oz---yr 1986
Whiting-----------Vacant minimum wt 2.5lbs


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*thats neat to see*

what fish that are genarlly southern fish are on that list.
wonder what the tarpon was doing up there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish*

I don't really think it's a northen/southern thing with the fish. I think that fish like tarpon, red drum, and spot are more prevelent down south. For example, I have not heard of a red drum being caught around my area for over at least 15 years. But I know they have been caught.


----------

